# Hello



## Jmanj (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi all just joined the group. I have been married for 24 years. We have raised 3 great children. We also have 3 great grandkids.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

As I read this my wife and I are watching Jumanji.


----------



## Jmanj (Aug 22, 2020)

Haha, that’s great


----------

